# Wierd...



## Derick (21/11/13)

http://forum.viva.nl/forum/Gezondheid/Esigaret_wel_of_niet/list_messages/209264/6

We're famous in Holland!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (21/11/13)

this new digital world is very small indeed


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

I love how video is filmpje


----------



## CraftyZA (21/11/13)

Derick said:


> I love how video is filmpje


That is soo awesome. Google is doing their job it would appear!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

